# Warhammer Tattoos



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

If you had to have any Warhammer related tattoos what would you have? And if you have any, please post pics!

I would want the Alpha Legion tattoo somewhere (not sure) They're not my favorite, but the whole "cult of the Hydra" appeals to me

I would probably want the Chaos Star on my left shoulder and the Imperial Eagle on my right and maybe have the Imperial "I" in the middle

My friend has the Imperial Aquilla on his back. The Eagle is gripping a banner and it says ADEPTUS ASTARTES on it.


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

I've been wanting to get the Star of Chaos on my back for a long time, but haven't gotten around to it. I would probably incorporate the Word Bearers Chapter emblem. I might want some more or might not even get the star of my back. Haven't really thought about it as of late.

A friend of mine has Necron hieroglyphs going up his arm. If I get the chance I will take a pick of it, it's super cool )


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Icon of Slaanesh on my pubic bone.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Aquila eagle on my shoulder


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i'm gonna have Black Library's logo tattooed on my left forearm. lol www.blacklibrary.com

CP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have wanted to get the Mark of Khorne for a while. Shoulder maybe.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Probably an imperial aquila on my chest and a Blood Angel icon on my left shoulder.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive got the chaos star on my Right upper arm, looking to get Khorne icon on my chest at some stage.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I plan to have a whole battlescene with my Chaos lord at the centre as a back piece but atm money is fleeting. I looked into having the mark of khorne on my right shoulder but several of my non warhammer friends said that it looked like some sort of Nazi emblem...independant of one another.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> but several of my non warhammer friends said that it looked like some sort of Nazi emblem...independant of one another.


no offence mate but.. that sounds retarted... i can't find of anyway to make the khorne emblem look like a nazi icon


----------



## Durandal (Sep 18, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> no offence mate but.. that sounds retarted... i can't find of anyway to make the khorne emblem look like a nazi icon


I agree, khorne icon is retarded, but I cant see how its a nazi emblem.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Plan to get the hammer and shield off the 5th edition rule book, and also want to get a symbol of each 1st founding legion somewhere! just need money, time and a decent artist


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i was planing on getting a Mark of Slaanesh & the Imperial Fist on my fore arms...but this has slowly gone down on my interest list.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> Plan to get the hammer and shield off the 5th edition rule book, and also want to get a symbol of each 1st founding legion somewhere! just need money, time and a decent artist


Every original founding legion? That's a lot of ink man.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Haskanael said:


> no offence mate but.. that sounds retarted... i can't find of anyway to make the khorne emblem look like a nazi icon



i'll be honest i don't see it myself, but it was two seperate people who don't know each other that made the comment. They ddin't say it looked like a swastika just that it wouldn't look out of place on a Nazi uniform.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmmm... yeah, I'm not seeing it...











Anyway, I don't think I'd ever get a tattoo, but as the OP said...


Androxine Vortex said:


> If you had to have any Warhammer related tattoos what would you have?


I think I'd go with the Imperial Aquila across my chest.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

The Imperial Aquila sorta looks like the eagles that the German Army was fond of. But, the Khorne emblem just looks like an Aztec symbol IMHO. I guess the top portion, the cross without the base, does look like a smashed swastika turned 45 degrees.


----------



## Coldshrike (Sep 9, 2011)

The eagle is a pretty common motif for anybody who wants to represent power and/or freedom.


----------



## saltinerunner45 (Feb 25, 2011)

the eagle always reminded me of the old Russian flag (maybe because of its attitued with guard?)








if i had too id get the tyranid grub-looking symbol or the "love/hate" with "hive mind" lol


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I have no intention to get a tatoo, but if I did then I think the sign of the horned rat would be high up on the list.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Emphasis on "Had to" . If I _had to_, I would go with either one of the new Necron Dynasty images or the Tau emblem on the back of my neck- with luck less knowledgeable people would mistake it for some sort of Oriental symbol.


----------

